# Peruvian Blonde (Lasiodorides polycuspulatus)



## invertepet (May 1, 2003)

These are underrated and overlooked tarantulas. The ones I've dealt with are sweet tempered, though I've heard tell of some specimens being rather nippy. One of those T's that pics don't quite do justice, as the legs have a silvery/shadowed quality to them that is mostly on the dorsal side, as though it had been hastily dusted or spraypainted.


----------



## MizM (May 1, 2003)

PURTY!

How large do they get? It looks like you took a pic of my A. moderatum and put a metallic touch-up on her! I think I'll add one to my "wish-list!" If I KNEW HOW MUCH CREDIT I HAD, I might even ORDER ONE!!!


----------



## Philth (May 1, 2003)

Bill,  A couple of mounths ago i posted a pic of this spider trying to identify it.  Someone suggested L. polycuspulatus.  What do you think.  They are great spides. Mines very docile.  How much does a adult like that go for ?  Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Philth _
> *Bill,  A couple of mounths ago i posted a pic of this spider trying to identify it.  Someone suggested L. polycuspulatus.   *


Sorry to chime in on Bill's question, but it looks like Lasiodorides striatus to me. There is a photo of one in arachnopets tarantula gallery under the name "Acanthoscurria wallacei - Peru Bluish" (you've go it named incorrectly Scott!!). The two Lasiodorides look very similar altough L.polycuspulaus has the "blond" legs past the femora. L.striatus grow to an impressive size with huge chelicerae and carapace. I think L.polycusulatus are as rare as hen's teeth, true Bill?? 

I asked Luc Ross about the sizes of L.polycuspulatus in a private email, he told me they get to about a 6" legsan, possibly a bit larger (Luc's had grown a bit since he wrote the article). Here's a link to Luc's article on them :

http://www.arachnophiliac.com/burrow/a_gentle_giant.htm

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Cronoss (May 1, 2003)

Hi steve and Philth,
I had a 5" spider that i was pretty sure was Lasiodorides striatus.
Then it motled and is L.polcuspulatus.
I have other large female of both species.so i do have some experince wih this genus.
Just thought i'd share that with you.      
Bryan


----------



## petitegreeneyes (May 1, 2003)

Either way you go they are both sharp looking T's  I really like the blue-purple tints in the second one and also like the silver tones in the first one.


----------



## invertepet (May 1, 2003)

I'm with Steve on this -- The latter looks like striatus. The ones I got are definitely more blondish past the femur & patella all the way to the metatarsus. The ceph is also lighter with a metallic bronze area around the ocular arrangement.

These are currently 5-6"ish chubby females. They 'seem' adult, or close to it.

bill


----------



## Phillip (May 1, 2003)

*wouldn't say they're rare as hens teeth...*

But that would be because I don't have any hen teeth.     Glad to see these coming back around as I was feeling like if I wanted to get another I was out of luck. Anyway I've had a pair of them for a couple of years now that came from Capiz and have just been waiting for the male to mature. They are a cool species and although not super flashy like some are they have a nice metallic sheen to them.   Here's my female.

Phil


----------



## Mojosmf (May 22, 2010)

*I still today havent heard much about them.*

Man, I saw one today at a shop and was shockewd that i have barely heard of this name. They are magnificent in person!
Anyone know an adult size?


----------



## J.huff23 (May 22, 2010)

Mojosmf said:


> Man, I saw one today at a shop and was shockewd that i have barely heard of this name. They are magnificent in person!
> Anyone know an adult size?


This thread is 7 years old, lol.


----------



## Malhavoc's (May 22, 2010)

had me all excited that I saw mizms name around here again, nothing wrong with our old threads, rather then making new repeats of em


----------



## J.huff23 (May 22, 2010)

Malhavoc's said:


> had me all excited that I saw mizms name around here again, nothing wrong with our old threads, rather then making new repeats of em


Good point! I hadnt thought of that.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 23, 2010)

has anyone got any updates about them then?


----------



## wormwood____ (Mar 15, 2015)

*i can't find any picture threads specifically on this species,*

...so if you know of one, please link me, because i have a bunch of pics i want to share of mine i got in like august last year



is there any way to prevent the photos from flipping to the right or left?


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 15, 2015)

wormwood____ said:


> ...so if you know of one, please link me, because i have a bunch of pics i want to share of mine i got in like august last year


Where did you get yours?  I got some AF's of both species in the late 1990's when they were coming in from the wild.  Haven't seen them since.


----------



## Philth (Mar 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Where did you get yours?  I got some AF's of both species in the late 1990's when they were coming in from the wild.  Haven't seen them since.


I still have the female pictured in this thread, its was a WC female from the 90's and is the oldest spider in my collection at this point.  I also have 5 CB polycuspulatus that I got in the mid 2000's that I'm raising, very slow growing and I don't think I'll have mature males for another year or two still.  




J.huff23 said:


> This thread is 7 years old, lol.



This thread was 7 years old 7 years ago lol, lots of old names I haven't seen in a while  

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 15, 2015)

I received a couple babies as a part of exchange for my MM G.Pulchripes last year. (also got a P.irminia sling which sadly had a bad molt and died, and some N.chromatus slings that I mostly gave away and kept two).

They actually were EWLs which startled and concerned me - one turned out just fine, and one didn't molt out of EWL. Looks I'm in for a long run with the remaining sling. 
I love the silver colour, this is a species that the hobby world definitely needs more of.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 17, 2015)

wormwood____ said:


> ...so if you know of one, please link me, because i have a bunch of pics i want to share of mine i got in like august last year
> 
> View attachment 135018
> 
> is there any way to prevent the photos from flipping to the right or left?


 I have three captive born. One male and two females. They are not babies anymore, do wish I had an adult female. I know that this species are very slow, long lived and do not require high humidity. Very tough and hardy species, I'm jealous of Tom and wormwood for having an adult.


Jose


----------

